# Red Scorpions Librarian with Warp Flame Sword



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice! Where did the components for it come from?


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Thats great! How did you do the effect? With water effects?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

not my cup of tea mate but +rep for great modelling and paint job, what did you use?


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

That is Magister Sevrin Loth from Forgeworld. I like the colours but that sword does nothng for me, sorry. Could we see a picture without the flash? I think it kinda drowns out what you're trying to do.


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. the sword is from a dark angel kit i believe. the rest is forge world.

The flames are made of gel medium and green ink. it is not fully dry in this picture (and is still not fully dry 3 days after completion). The longer it dries the more transparent it is becoming. 

I did this more as an experiment. i'm sick of doing lightning for force weapons and i'm not a fan of the NMM look

I'm not 100% happy with it but it is proof of concept so i can modify next time. i think i may have added to much ink one drop ha ha). i wanted it to be less green and more transparent.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

A very interesting concept; I look forward to seeing the gel once it has dried.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

While I really like the modelling of the flames, The colour doesn't do it for me, maybe it will look better once it's more transparent, but I think the one colour is what ruins it for me.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

I really like the sword, although I do hope it gets slightly more transparent and I think perhaps it might have been overdone a tad. Well done nevertheless, unique!


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

The sword is dry now and it is fairly transparent but slightly dark. I didn't get a good ink to gel ratio. A little ink goes a LONG way.

In good lighting it looks better. You can see the whole sword.

to make up for the slight miscalculation on my part i added a blue wash to the flame which gave it more of a sinister look and made the flame look like they were swirling a bit more. pics when i can.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Would love to see the new pics


----------

